# what trail cam to buy



## roggowj (Sep 15, 2005)

hi there i am wondering what trail cam io should buy would like to keep it under 120 dollars iof i could. please let me in on your info


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

I like my wildview for under a hundred bucks. I have pics off of it posted under "trail cam pics."

Otherwise I believe you'll have a tough time going under 120. Can get close to that with the new moultries. 4.0 I believe? Would have to check which one it actually is. So far I've heard people are happy with the Moultries.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

My brohter and I have 3 Moultries. I love them. Cabelas has the 4.1MP on sale right now for $130 or $120, I can't remember. However, last weekend I had my first problem with one of them. I went home to check the camera and it took no pics. The diagnostic test that the camera has came back with an error. No big deal, I took it to Cabelas and they gave me a new one. If you can, buy 2. It always pays to have a back up camera on hand.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I know Stealth Cam has a new digi out for 130 bucks. They also have their $40-50 35mm stealth cam that take great pictures, though it can get expensive with film, thats what I have. If I had the money I would just get the digital.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

What should I buy people either 2 d-40 moultrie digital trail cameras or one i-40 digital trail cameras. I am stuck between a rock and a hard place. I just don't really know if the flash bothers deer that much to get the i-40? Any suggestions about them? Thanks.

Shawn Anderosn


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't think the flash bothers the deer. I haven't seen that it does in my own pics anyways. If I put it on a low delay I'll get the same ones a lot of times.


----------

